# Warcraft: The Beginning - Nachfolger laut Regisseur unsicher



## Luiso (4. Januar 2017)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Warcraft: The Beginning - Nachfolger laut Regisseur unsicher* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Warcraft: The Beginning - Nachfolger laut Regisseur unsicher


----------



## Raspina (4. Januar 2017)

> ...auch kommerziell war [die] Videospielverfilmung kein allzu großer Erfolg...


Es ist eben die Frage, ob man sich darauf verlassen kann, dass der Film seine Fanbase halten kann. Das Budget war 160 Millionen Dollar. Grob geschätzt kann man das verdoppeln, wenn man Marketing etc. bedenkt.
Einspielergebnisse von über 400 Millionen Dollar sind also gar nicht mehr so erfolgreich bei grob geschätzten Kosten von über 300 Millionen. Dahingehend war der Film in der Tat kein wirklicher Erfolg.

Natürlich hat Legion das Spiel wieder etwas belebt und gilt in Spielerkreisen teilweise als eines der besten Addons seit langem, aber das hilft bei einem Kinofilm wenig, wenn sich die Story etc. auf Dinge bezieht, die den meißten Spielern nicht mehr wirklich geläufig sind.

Ein nicht allzu unterschätzender Teil der Spieler war doch eher enttäuscht von Warcraft The Beginning (siehe diverse Webseiten mit Rankings) und hat sich diesen wahrscheinlich auch eher nur angeschaut um zu schauen, was sie mit dem doch sehr großen Potential gemacht haben.

Letzteres war aber wahrscheinlich auch genau das Problem. Es gibt so viel Potential in dieser Marke, dass es einfach enorm schwer ist die Zuschauer zufrieden stellen zu können.

Wenn also die Filmreihe schon durch The Beginning vorbelastet ist und man beim ersten Teil bereits lediglich ein Gewinnfenster von schätzungsweise 100 Millionen hatte, dann würde ich mich als Filmstudio auch zweimal fragen, ob ich das Risiko wirklich eingehen möchte.

Andererseits wurde auf bei The Beginning viele Jahre drüber nachgedacht, ob man es denn nicht versuchen sollte, bevor es letztlich doch dazu kam. Wir könnten also in etwa 5-10 Jahren mit dem nächsten Film rechnen. WoW lebt bis dahin wahrscheinlich auch noch...

Nichtsdestotrotz fand ich persönlich den Film gar nicht so schlecht. Ich bin aber auch nicht mit wirklich hohen Erwartungen ins Kino gegangen. Eine Enttäuschung als reiner Fantasy-Actionfilm war er nicht. Als "Erbe" des Warcraft-Franchises durchaus.


----------



## MrFob (4. Januar 2017)

Also ich haette nichts gegen einen 2ten Teil.

Ich bin kein WoW Spieler (nie angeschmissen) aber ich habe die alten Strategie-Spiele (Warcraft 1, 2+AddOn, 3+AddOn) intensiv gespielt und ich fand der Film hat die Atmosphaere der Siele vor allem visuell extrem gut umgesetzt. Ich habe praktisch alle Charatere, Schauplaetze und Story-Elemente im Film sofort (wieder)erkannt.
Das einzige was etwas genervt hat war die Romanze zwischen Lothar und dem Ork-Maedel aber ansonsten fand ich der Film hat auch die Hintergrundgeschichte der Serie sehr gut umgesetzt.

Alles in allem kann ich nicht ganz verstehen, wie der Film das "Potential" der Warcraft Spiele nicht ausgenutzt haben soll.


----------



## Wut-Gamer (4. Januar 2017)

Ich fand den Film für Warcraft-Fans tatsächlich nicht schlecht. Wenn ich allerdings nicht die Hintergründe kennen würde, wäre es mir schwer gefallen der Handlung zu folgen. Fokussierung ist hier das richtige Stichwort.


----------



## Sansana (4. Januar 2017)

Ich habe das Spiel bist Anfang von  Pandaria voll durchgesuchtet. Der Höhepunkt war für mich das Geschehen  um den Lichkönig. Bin mir fast sicher das ein etwas düsterer Film der sich um den Lichkönig gehandelt hätte mehr Erfolg erzielt hätte. Anfangen könnte man praktisch überall,.


----------



## Solo-Joe (4. Januar 2017)

Ich dachte bis gerade eben, dass dieser schon in der Produktion wäre. 

Aber mal im Ernst:  Ich habe den Film zusammen mit einem Freund geschaut, der (im Gegensatz zu mir) rein gar nichts über das Warcraft Universum wusste. BTW: Ich finde den Film spitze.

Nach dem Film hatte ich schon fast Angst, dass er ihn überhaupt nicht verstehen konnte. Aber letztendlich fand er ihn auch super und fragte mich dann nach den Hintergründen. 

Sollte es dann hoffentlich einen zweiten Teil geben, müsste dieser schon anfangs zumindest die Geschichte der Orks und teilweise der Draenei beleuchten. Es ist auch keine Seltenheit, dass Sequels zuerst mit einem weiten Rückblick starten.


----------



## Wamboland (4. Januar 2017)

Ich bin auch kein WoW Spieler, aber den Film fand ich durchaus unterhaltsam. Sicherlich würde ein stärkerer Fokus helfen, aber es gab ja noch andere Probleme ^^ 

Dennoch würde ich mir einen 2. Teil ansehen, denn es gibt nicht so viel gute Fantasy Filme. Ich glaube zwar ein Warhammer (oder WH 40k) Film wäre mal an der Zeit (also hochwertig produziert *g*), aber Warcraft kommt dem ja noch am nächsten.


----------



## RedDragon20 (4. Januar 2017)

Übermäßig begeistert war ich von dem Film nicht. 

Visuell war der Film absolut grandios. Die Orks wurden ihren virtuellen Vorbildern optisch gerecht und die Detailliebe war von vorne bis hinten zu erkennen. 
Ebenso toll fand ich den für Fans sehr starken Wiedererkennungswert. Was hab ich gelacht, als in einer Szene irgendwo ein Murloc rum stand oder die Wache in ein Schaf verwandelt wurde.  

Aber! Ich finde, man hätte einfach mehr draus machen können. Man hätte ein echtes Epos daraus basteln können, die Charaktere näher beleuchten sollen etc. Stattdessen wurden die meisten Charaktere einfach rein geworfen. Gul'dan? Der war halt einfach da. Der war der Bösewicht und gut ist. Für Nichtkenner der Franchise sicher ziemlich verwirrend. Die Handlung wurde daher auch eher herunter geleiert und bot kaum echte Höhepunkte. 

Die Änderungen in der Handlung kann ich verstehen und sind okay. Aber der Film war nicht mehr als ein unterhaltsamer 08/15-Fantasy Actionfilm, der mir wirklich gefallen hat...aber eben auch nicht weiter der Rede wert war.


----------



## Worrel (4. Januar 2017)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Visuell war der Film absolut grandios. Die Orks wurden ihren virtuellen Vorbildern optisch gerecht [...]


und genau das war der Fehler. bzw: Moment, andersrum:

Der Fehler ist, daß die Orks sich an der übertriebenen Charakterdarstellung aus den Spielen orientiert haben, die Menschen hingegen ... einfach nur un-überzeichnete Menschen waren.
Und diese Diskrepanz zerstört den Gesamteindruck. Dadurch kann man mitunter äußerst exakt sehen, was CGI und was real gefilmte Szenenelemente sind. Beispiel:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




PS: Zudem wurde leider die Chance vertan, den ewigen Kampf zwischen Allianz und Horde auf die Meta Ebene zu heben, sprich:
2 Varianten des Film Geschehens in 2 verschiedenen zeitgleich veröffentlichten Filmen zu zeigen: einmal aus Sicht der Horde und einmal aus Sicht der Allianz. Schade eigentlich.


----------



## RedDragon20 (4. Januar 2017)

Worrel schrieb:


> und genau das war der Fehler. bzw: Moment, andersrum:
> 
> Der Fehler ist, daß die Orks sich an der übertriebenen Charakterdarstellung aus den Spielen orientiert haben, die Menschen hingegen ... einfach nur un-überzeichnete Menschen waren.
> Und diese Diskrepanz zerstört den Gesamteindruck. Dadurch kann man mitunter äußerst exakt sehen, was CGI und was real gefilmte Szenenelemente sind. Beispiel:


Ja, okay. Kann man so stehen lassen. Ein echter CGI-Film im Stil der Blizzard-Intros wäre wohl die bessere Alternative gewesen. ^^ Oder zumindest auch die Menschen überzeichneter Darstellen können. Was bei Orks möglich war, wäre sicher auch bei den Menschen möglich gewesen. 




Worrel schrieb:


> PS: Zudem wurde leider die Chance vertan, den ewigen Kampf zwischen Allianz und Horde auf die Meta Ebene zu heben, sprich:
> 2 Varianten des Film Geschehens in 2 verschiedenen zeitgleich veröffentlichten Filmen zu zeigen: einmal aus Sicht der Horde und einmal aus Sicht der Allianz. Schade eigentlich.


Der Film beschreibt ja gerademal den Beginn des Krieges zwischen Allianz und Horde. Zu dem Zeitpunkt war dieser dauernde Konflikt noch gar nicht abzusehen. Ich bin der Meinung, dass man sich bei dem Film erzählerisch eher an der Herr der Ringe-Trilogie hätte orientieren sollen. Die Filme waren zwar elend lang und hatten sicher ihre Längen...aber umso bombastischer wirkten Höhepunkte und die Trilogie hat sich auch stets Zeit für die Charaktere und deren Entwicklung genommen.  Aber vor allem deshalb, weil auch Warcraft zwei Handlungsstränge aufwies, die beide jedoch zu flott abgearbeitet wurden.


----------



## stevem (4. Januar 2017)

ICh fand den Warcraft Film super und hoffe das noch ein paar weitere Filme folgen, vor allem würde ich mir mal eine Diablo, Starcraft, Warcraft Serie in der Qualtität von den Blizzard Game Trailers wünschen.


----------



## NOT-Meludan (4. Januar 2017)

Also ich habe den Film später angesehen, war mir das Geld nicht wert im Kino anzusehen.
Der Film ist ganz okay. Seichtes Popcorn-Kino halt, also nichts besonderes. Optisch gut gemacht, aber von der Story her einfach nur Banane für mich. Da habe ich schon besseres gesehen, aber auch schlechteres.
Persönlich finde ich die Lore-Vergewaltigung von WoW durch Blizzard ja auch nur noch als absoluten Witz (und zwar einen verdammt schlechten)


----------



## christyan (4. Januar 2017)

Der Film hat für mich gut funktioniert, auch wenn ich die WoW-Lore-Vergewaltigung durch Blizzard alles andere als gut heißen will. Ich war im Kino, habe mir auch die Blu-Ray gegönnt und würde mir auch den nächsten Film gerne ansehen. Kritiken hinsichtlich irgendeinem Fokus, der hier nicht gefunden wurde, kann ich nicht wirklich nachvollziehen. Wer bei diesem Film einen Fokus sucht hat die Vielseitigkeit und Bedeutung der Charaktere von Warcraft nicht verstanden. Das ist ein Film für Fans und die wurden denke ich alle bestens erreicht. Die Liebe zum Detail war für mich als Fan jedenfalls ein echtes Kino-Ereignis und overall sogar einer der besten Filme des vergangenen Jahres. (Das Kinojahr war ja im Vergleich auch nicht sonderlich stark


----------



## WeeFilly (4. Januar 2017)

Der Film war (auch dank meiner sehr geringen Erwartungen) recht gut - besser als viele andere Filme zu denen es dann Sequels gab.


----------



## Theojin (5. Januar 2017)

Zur WoW Lore würde eine Serie viel besser passen. Und sei es nur aus dem Grund, die Charaktere der ganzen Figuren vernünftig zu darzustellen. Mittlerweile bin ich eben aus diesem Grund dazu übergegangen, mehr Serien als Filme zu schauen. Gerade wenn Geschichte facettenreicher und vielschichtiger ist, ist eine Serie meiner Meinung nach das bessere Mittel der Wahl, um sowas darzustellen. Allerdings stellt sich dann auch die Frage der Kosten- /Nutzenrelation.

Ich habe bei Warcraft den Fehler gemacht, mir den Film in 3D anzuschauen, das fand ich eher störend. Das Kino war zwar leer ( 15 von 700 Plätzen besetzt  ) , aber ohne diese aufgesetzten Billigeffekt hätte ich mehr vom Film gehabt. Ich fands halt schade, daß man sich da eben zu sehr auf brachiale martialische Action eingeschossen hat, und mir persönlich die Charaktere zu flach waren. Das haben selbst die Warcarftspiel und späteren WoW Zwischensequenzen besser hinbekommen.


----------

